

If Your Dream is to Get Rich, Don’t Try a Startup - bond
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/12/if-your-dream-is-to-get-rich-dont-try-a-startup/

======
paulhauggis
Well, if your dream is to get rich, don't work for anyone either, because it
will never happen that way.

